# subclass 309-proof of genuine relationship-detailed statement about your relationship



## nirali_pharma (Feb 26, 2010)

I am new here in expatforum...I am planning to apply for the subclass 309 partner visa.. my husband is in Australia on PR visa. 

I have seen that we need to submitt one document for the proof of genuine relationship... i mean detailed statement about the relationship... Can anybody help me with this..i mean if someone has applied the same class then can he/she forword some sample of this here or on my e mail id: [removed by moderator]

I will really appriciate this:

Thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi nirali_pharma, 

I've removed your email address since that is a sure way to get spam to your email address since this is a public forum. 

Members can reply to your message on this forum so the info is shared and everyone can learn. 

Have you performed a search on the forum? I know that similar questions have come up before. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

We wrote a statement each with the history of our relationship until now, how we met, circunstances, month and year, when did we decided to get married, when we decided to be parents, how we helped each other, how we organize ouselves as a couple, childcare (I said I do all the school runs, we do bed time together with our kids), house work, etc...and we finished with our plans for the future, move down under, maybe increase our family, going back to work, having a more outdoorsy lifestyle.

If you go to the immigation website, please do the wizard and you'll find in the 309/100 visa.

There follow dot by dot, start paper chasing for each dot.

When you get to this statement, I think it has an explanation of what they want you to cover. 

I just wrote a page and a bit about our relationship, hubby did his and (This is important) we read each other's before signing, just to make sure we got our data similar. For ie. I said we met in March, he said May, so we had to sit, look for old agendas and get our facts right.

This is just an explanation for someone outside about how did you become a couple and how do you live together, and what do you plan to do in the future in a very brief way.

Good luck!!


----------



## nirali_pharma (Feb 26, 2010)

*Plz*

Hi dear,

i am 18 and i donot have enough words to describe it...Can you plz forword it to me..plz..i donot have enough wording...can you plz send it to my e mail id: it [email protected]

i will really appriciate it...Regards,plz..




Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> We wrote a statement each with the history of our relationship until now, how we met, circunstances, month and year, when did we decided to get married, when we decided to be parents, how we helped each other, how we organize ouselves as a couple, childcare (I said I do all the school runs, we do bed time together with our kids), house work, etc...and we finished with our plans for the future, move down under, maybe increase our family, going back to work, having a more outdoorsy lifestyle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

Please consider this is a public website, it's not safe to have your e-mail address there.

I can not write your statement nor send you mine, it's too private, and it wouldn't apply.

This is the link that explains what you need to do: Evidence of Dependency

What it says is:

Evidence of a Genuine and Continuing Relationship 
You and your partner must each provide a statement or statutory declaration regarding the history of your relationship, including: 

•how, when and where you first met 
•how your relationship developed 
•when you decided to marry or to start a de facto relationship 
•your domestic arrangements (how you support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began) 
•any periods of separation (when and why the separation occurred, for how long and how you maintained your relationship during the period of separation)
•your future plans. 
The statements written by you and your partner can be on ordinary writing paper or a statutory declaration form. Each statement or statutory declaration must be signed and dated by the person who wrote it.

Follow the dots and make a little sentence about everything they ask, how did you met? (Friends introduced you in a party, you bumped shopping trolleys, went to buy an ice-cream to the same ice-cream van??? When? Month and year Where? Someones house, supermarket, park??)
And do this to every dot.

If English is not your first language, it is certainly not mine, do it in your language and have it translated.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## swati swati (Mar 29, 2010)

*hello Busyte*



Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please consider this is a public website, it's not safe to have your e-mail address there.
> 
> ...


Hello Busyte

I would be very thankful to you if you could just tell me how long do they usually take for granted me a spouse visa under subclass 309 . Thank you


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

We waited exactly 2 months, but we had a few docs. missing and we had to ask for those and send them later, I imagine if all our paperwork was exactly right we would have waited a month.

We are married over 7 years, have 3 kids, so they granted us Visa 100 (permanent), which was fantastic.

When did you apply?

Cheers,
Busyte


----------



## swati swati (Mar 29, 2010)

*hi*



Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> We waited exactly 2 months, but we had a few docs. missing and we had to ask for those and send them later, I imagine if all our paperwork was exactly right we would have waited a month.
> 
> ...


Hi Busyte,
How are you?? Thank you so much for the reply  2 months is fairly a good time.
I applied recently in April, i have submitted my medicals and my original passport.
I wish i get my visa granted by May 

Regards
Swati


----------



## Vic_sun (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi guyzz... i really need help... my wife is applying for 2nd stage partner visa (100)... i must write statutory dec to proof our relationship is genuine.. the problem is, neither mine nor my wife's english good to write or explain it (tht part is delaying our process).. & how long it should be...?? for example: I___ H/o____ declare that we are living together for ____. we went for honeymoon at_______. we did enjoy there.. (WHAT NEXT..??)

PLEASE sort out our problem... i know u all are buzy ...


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Vic_sun said:


> Hi guyzz... i really need help... my wife is applying for 2nd stage partner visa (100)... i must write statutory dec to proof our relationship is genuine.. the problem is, neither mine nor my wife's english good to write or explain it (tht part is delaying our process).. & how long it should be...?? for example: I___ H/o____ declare that we are living together for ____. we went for honeymoon at_______. we did enjoy there.. (WHAT NEXT..??)
> 
> PLEASE sort out our problem... i know u all are buzy ...



Write your stat decs in mandarine and have them translated into english. Very simple! This is your life and story, not someone else'.


----------



## menepoli (Oct 21, 2015)

friends you took a correct decision.I appreciate you.


----------

